
TiDB in the Browser: Running a Golang Database on WebAssembly - jinqueeny
https://pingcap.com/blog/tidb-in-the-browser-running-a-golang-database-on-webassembly/
======
jinqueeny
Thanks to Wasm ([https://webassembly.org/](https://webassembly.org/)) for
making it possible to build desktop-quality applications in the web browser.

Thanks to the Golang for supporting Wasm, and making it possible to run
performant Golang applications or even databases in the web browser.

Thanks to the Ti-Cool team in the TiDB community for contributing TiDB-Wasm in
the 2019 TiDB Hackathon, making running TiDB in local model with by embedding
GoLevelDB in the web browser possible. The team members are currently working
on a technical blog to share how they made it. Stay tuned!

